# Masterlayout und transparente schriften



## perle93 (20. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne meine Webseite etwas auf Vordermann bringen und hatte die Idee eine Art Masterlayout zu machen für Menüs, und was sonst auf allen Seiten gleich ist und sich 100 Male wiederholt, denn bei Änderungen muss ich immer alles neu machen, da passieren gerne mal Fehler.

Zu meiner Frage, kann ich mein Menü mittels HTML so gestalten, das es in einer Datei erstellt wird und mit allen anderen Seiten verknüpft ist, das also bei einer Änderung ich diese eine Datei anpasse und alle anderen Seiten sich automatisch anpassen?

Dazu noch kann ich Schriften transparent erscheinen lassen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. September 2015)

Hallo,
für solche Aufgaben gibt es Sprachen wie PHP, Ruby, Pearl, Python etc.

Transparentzen kannst du in CSS mit opacity setzen.

Grüße


----------



## perle93 (21. September 2015)

ok, vielen Dank, dachte es ginge noch mit html, dann muss ich mich wohl entscheiden.

Vielen Dank


----------

